# Paying Tax



## ibsexy (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi.
Can anyone advise if in Greece you can earn over a certain amount a year before paying tax?

ibsexy:confused2:


----------



## Phlebas (Jul 12, 2009)

According to my copy of "Live & Work in Greece" (Peter Reynolds, 2008), page 171, income up to 10,500 is income tax free.

Of course, that's just income tax. There may be other taxes on that amount :=)

Tax is 15% up to 11,500, 29% up to 29,000, 39% up to 75,000 and 40% over that.

None of this applies to people who own businesses, but I believe it does apply to self-employed persons.

A partnership at 22% tax certainly sounds like the way to go if you can organize it!!!


----------

